# KVM guest Windows 7 and USB

## dylan_stark

I have installed Windows 7 in KVM as guest and I'm having some problems with USB.

My devices are detected and shown as external disks but I can't access them due to problems with USB driver?

Did anyone had similar experience?

----------

## quarksoup

I had similar problems, are you able to connect any devices at all? qemu-kvm only supports usb 1.1 so you may be able to connect low-speed devices or 2.0 devices that correctly fall back to 1.1.

----------

